# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > آموزش: نحوه ارزش گذاری بر پروژه های برنامه نویسی(نرم افزارها)

## rezatati

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید محترم 
من  میخوام نظر شما عزیزان را در مورد یه برنامه ای که از روی یک مقاله نوشتم رو بدونم و خواهشا عزیزان هر کسی نظری داره بعد از مطالعه کامل مقاله که در فایل ضمیمه هستش نظرش رو اعلام کنه و اینکه این برنامه قیمتی که میده اصلا منطقی هستش یا نه من امید دارم که با کمک شما دوستان عزیز این برنامه را به جایی برسونیم که همه برنامه نویسان عزیز به عنوان یک منبع قیمت گذاری ازش استفاد کنن برنامه به زبان C#‎ 2008  نوشته شده و البته به همراه سورس کد فایل اجرایی هم ایجاد شده است و برای اجرا فقط    Net 3.5. لازم هستش 
در ضمن حتما تو نظر سنجی شرکت نمایید
با تشکر از توجه همه دوستان و اساتید

----------


## rezatati

دوستان اگه پیشنهاد سازنده ای در مورد پارامترهای برنامه دارند بگن تا در برنامه اعمال بشه
با تشکر از شما دوستان عزیز

----------


## ACorvinus

سلام.

اگه میشه این امکانات رو بررسی کنین و در صورت امکان در برنامه اعمال کنین:

1. زمان پروژه (به صورت پیشفرض ماه در نظر گرفته شده) به روز نیز قابل تغییر باشد.
2. بیان واضح تعداد ورودی 
3. بیان واضح تعداد خروجی در پارامترهای مختلف (منظورم اینه که اگه گزارش داره چند تا داره؟! ارزش هر گزارش توسط کاربر بیان بشه و ...)

----------


## rezatati

در مورد سوال اولتون پروژه ای که به صورت روزانه انجام میشه فکر کنم پروژه ی زیاد بزرگی نیست و میشه خیل راحت خود برنامه نویس قیمت پروژه را برآورد کرد با این نرم افزار هم میتونین مدت زمان انجام پروژه را یک ماه انتخاب کنین و قیمت برآورد شده را با قیمت برآوردی خودتون مقایسه کنین و قیمت معقول از نظر خودتون رو تعیین کنین

در مورد سوال دومتون هم باید بگم که تعداد ورودی و خروجی ها تو مقاله تعریف شده که هر گزارش شما یک خروجی در نظر گرفته می شه و ارزش همشون برابر هستس چون بعضی از گزارشها خیلی ساده و بعضی خیلی پیچیده هستش و در حالت کلی ارزش همشون به صورت متوسط و برابر در نظر گرفته میشه یا مثلا در ورودی ها که تعداد فرمهای برنامه هستش و ممکنه یک فرمی خیلی ساده و یکی دیگه شامل پارامترهای زیادی هستش که سرجمع برنامه همشون رو برابر میبینه و فکر کنم نیازی به این کار نیستش و اگه شما باز تو این مورد طرحی داری واضح تر بگو تا اگه شد اعمالش کنم 
با تشکر از همه ی دوستان

----------


## ACorvinus

سلام.

خب دوست من شاید این برنامه همش قیمت جهانی رو نشون میده و اصلا تو ایران کاربرد نداره. بر فرض مثال یه برنامه نوشتیم 500000 تومان قیمتش شد. نه اینکه خودمون قیمت بذاریم روش، نه!!! با توجه به قیمت بازار این نرخ رو تعیین می کنیم. ولی با برنامه ای شما نوشتین این قیمت گذاری بالای 1500000 تومان میشه و بنظرتون تخمین قیمت توسط این برنامه درسته؟!

اگه میخواین کمکی به تخمین قیمت بکنین شما باید برنامه تون رو طوری طراحی کنین که من برنامه نویس خودم قیمت تکه تکه برنامه رو بدم و اون سرجمع برام حساب کنه. بر فرض مثال من بگم 10 تا گزارش دارم و میانگین قیمت هر گزارشم 15000 تومان هستش. مثلا از برنامه نویسی به روش Multi-Tier استفاده می کنم که یه قیمت پیشنهادی بهم بده اگه من قبول نکردم خودم بتونم تغییر بدم. یا مثلا Style فرم هام Standard هست یا User Friendly. و ... .

خودتونم میدونین قیمتی که این برنامه پیشنهاد میده شاید خارج از ایران معقول باشه ولی تو ایران اینجوری نیست و اگه ما هم بگیم، نه نه نه نه نه من به همچین پولایی که میدین قانع نمیشم، کارفرما میگه خب تو نباشی 1000 نفر دیگه هستن که بخوان با پول کمتر همین برنامه رو بنویسن و خود شما هم میدونین که همچین آدمایی زیادن!!!

به هر حال این یه نظر بود و به نظر من پارامترهایی که بشه رو قیمت تخمینی مانور داد تو برنامه شما خیلی کمه.

موفق باشین.

----------


## debugger

البته اگر پول برنامه نویس بر حسب ساعت باشه مثلا برنامه نویس سی شارپ ساعتی 10 تومان ، یک پروژه 6 ماهه که برنامه نویس روزی 5 ساعت وقت روش بزاره باید بشه 180*50 میشه 9 میلیون تومن

به نظر این قیمت قیمت واقعی هست

من خودم واسه یک برنامه خرید و فروش ساده (که دارای حساب مشتری ، برگشت از خرید و انبار و گزارش گیری باشه ) کمتر از 2 میلیون قبول نمی کنم . دو الی 3 ماه هم در نظر میگیرم

ولی متاسفانه تو ایران همه ارزش برنامه را با یک سی دی مقایسه می کنند

من دیدم برنامه نویس هایی که یک برنامه حسابداری متوسط را 200 هزار تومان کار کردند . و .... کردن تو شغل ماها

----------


## dpdcir

با سلام و احترام
ضمن تشکر از مقاله ارزشمند شما . متاسفانه قیمت پروژه های متوسط به بالا و بزرگ در ایران بستگی به عوامل دیگه ای هم داره که در ایران و خاورمیانه و یا کشورهای جهان سوم معمولا اتفاق می افته . یا با رابطه بدست می آد ! یا از طریق مناقصه برای پایین آوردن قیمت و برنده شدن روشهای غیر علمی استفاده میشه و عموما از کیفیت کار هم زده می شه . یا به نتیجه نمیرسه یا فرسایشی میشه یا مدیران عوض میشن یا اجبارا متمم قرارداد لازم میشه یا ... خلاصه اینکه اگه منظور محیط ایرانه که باید بگم خیلی دنبال روشهای علمی و استاندارد جهانی نباشید . 
مثلا شاید بتونید از سایت نظام صنفی رایانه که سال 89 تهیه شده هم کمک بگیرید چون با نرخ گذاری ،معیاری برای ارزیابی و قیمت گذاری خدمات نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری داره.

----------


## Navid92

> البته اگر پول برنامه نویس بر حسب ساعت باشه مثلا برنامه نویس سی شارپ ساعتی 10 تومان ، یک پروژه 6 ماهه که برنامه نویس روزی 5 ساعت وقت روش بزاره باید بشه 180*50 میشه 9 میلیون تومن
> 
> به نظر این قیمت قیمت واقعی هست
> 
> من خودم واسه یک برنامه خرید و فروش ساده (که دارای حساب مشتری ، برگشت از خرید و انبار و گزارش گیری باشه ) کمتر از 2 میلیون قبول نمی کنم . دو الی 3 ماه هم در نظر میگیرم
> 
> ولی متاسفانه تو ایران همه ارزش برنامه را با یک سی دی مقایسه می کنند
> 
> من دیدم برنامه نویس هایی که یک برنامه حسابداری متوسط را 200 هزار تومان کار کردند . و .... کردن تو شغل ماها


 با سلام
واقعا هم همینه طرف اگه واسش بیل بزنی بگی 2 میلیون تومان راضیه بده ها ولی .... نمی دونم یا ما هم باید بشیم مثله بقیه یا راه خودمونه پیش بریم. برخی از دوستان هم میگن با هرینه کمتر پروژه ای با کیفیت کمتر بدیم.. ولی بازم باید جواب پس بدیم من که فکر کنم برم چند کتاب روانشناسی بخونم بهتره حدافل بتونم حالی شون کنم که چرا اینقدر هزینه اش شده... :متفکر:

----------

